# Radio choices for beginner



## MarTay6 (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm just getting back into R/C after a 30 year layoff... used to race boats, also had an RC-100. Building an Associated 10R5, trying to choose a radio- I believe in buying quality... I'm sure a Futaba 3PM would be fine for me- at approx. $200.00, then I look at the 4PK, like the bigger screen... but wonder if it's worth 2-1/2 times again as much. Any comments to help me make an informed choice? Thanks for your inputs-
Wes


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

You could always go with the Futaba 3PKS http://www.futaba-rc.com/radios/futk25.html


----------



## MarTay6 (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice looking radio. I hadn't seen that, as I was looking at 2.4 Ghz radios only. I think I'd really go the 2.4 route so I don't have to worry about interference.
Wes


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I think you will be very happy with a 3PM 2.4ghz. I got one last year and it has been one of the best investments I've ever made. No worry about frequency conflicts and there isn't as much of a hint of interference from any outside source. It also has all the adjustments and more that I'd ever want/need.


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

i've had 2 futaba 3PM's and they are great radios BUT they lack that button for double dual rate which is one of the greatest things they've ever came up with. with the push of a button you have 100% steering to get you out of them wrecks and mistakes.

you can't go wrong with a 3PK... and it doesn't have to be new to be a great radio.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

With more and more people using 2.4 radios I'm happy to continue to use my Futaba 3PK with either FM or PCM. I haven't had a frequency issue in quite some time. If price is an issue, you can find some good deals on used FM or PCM radios that should be fine.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

that is the nice thing i guess, with everyone goin to 2.4 anyone with FM or AM dont really have to worry about crossing channels!!! but what u r looking at looks good right now...


----------



## MarTay6 (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, I went with the 3PM. I'm not of a level to justify spending over twice as much on the more expensive 4PK. I know the 2.4Ghz technology will be a real asset in this radio! Thanks to all of you who replied to my query. I ordered it today from my local hobby shop. While I'm a huge fan of online ordering/savings, I feel it's also good to support my local merchant, who has already been very helpful to me.
Wes


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

MarTay6 said:


> I feel it's also good to support my local merchant, who has already been very helpful to me.
> Wes


Thats right, be there for them and they will be there for you!

Nice choice on the radio. The 3pm's are good radios. You can have double dual rate also. Someone in an earlier post said you cant, but you can. If you need any advice, just let me know.

BTW, you can get the 3pk with 2.4 also.


----------



## MarTay6 (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, change 1... since my order hadn't gone out yet, I upgraded the order to the 3PKS system. I like the menu system/screen much better.... the price will be forgotten long after I'll still be enjoying the radio, I'm sure. 
Wes


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

You cant go wrong with a 3PK, very awesome radio. Alot of features. You will learn to use it, just pay close attention to the manual.


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

CClay1282 said:


> You can have double dual rate also. Someone in an earlier post said you cant, but you can.


they must have changed something then. i had 2 of them radios and my buddy also has one. couldn't program the double dual rate in there. that was the ONLY reason i went with a 3PK.

Cory


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

mr_meat68 said:


> they must have changed something then. i had 2 of them radios and my buddy also has one. couldn't program the double dual rate in there. that was the ONLY reason i went with a 3PK.
> 
> Cory


I have three 3PM's two Syntheised and one 2.4 Fasst and I had no problem programming in this function. Do not be afraid to ask questions, Most radio manuals read like a comic book, shows color pictures and no subject matter.

Either of the 3PM radios will work and most are below $200.00.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

mr_meat68 said:


> they must have changed something then. i had 2 of them radios and my buddy also has one. couldn't program the double dual rate in there. that was the ONLY reason i went with a 3PK.
> 
> Cory


You had to do it in the setup menu. Also, i didnt like that function on them because you had to hit the button, use the extra steering and then hit the button again to turn off the second dual rate. The 3pk is much easier, you hold the button for as long as you need the extra steering and then let the button go and your back to normal.


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

tell me how to do it... if it can be done then maybe my buddy can take advantage of it. he still has one. we both bought them when they first came out.

i really don't like that ya have to hit the button twice though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

The Futaba 3PM FM is a good radio, without the expense of the 3PKS. The 2.4 version just does away with having to purchase extra crytals and extra cost evens out.


----------



## butchman (Feb 28, 2007)

*radio*

Just my nickel,inflation,I used to race with an M8 with Spektrum. I changed to a Spektrum DX3 and I love it!! The weight difference is amazing and the radio does what it says in the ads.I run 1/4 scale sprint,a Slash, and 2 dirt oval cars with it and I love it!!
The price was good.I was a Futaba man for my planes,but Spektrum is great for my cars.:thumbsup::thumbsup:As I get older, I look for things that help.
Butch


----------

